# iSub Tank from Innokin



## Rob Fisher (19/4/15)

Rip doing the review.

Bummer the tank and chimney doesn't come apart... nightmare to clean despite what Rip says... that's a fail for me. Can't change the drip tip. OK it's cheap.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (19/4/15)

I used to love watching Rip's videos, until I found some of his earlier stuff. He was very subdued and almost camera shy. In my experience, only two things can make someone change THAT much in presentation styles. MONEY or DOPE. Might be some truth to the rumors going round about him asking for absurd amounts of money for reviews. In his review of the Big Dripper v1 he almost said it was the best thing since sliced bread. In the v2 review he dissed the v1 non-stop. Think I'll start watching RR reviews instead


----------

